# horrible mamma cow, now stuck with 1 month old calf with possible cocci



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sylvester the calf has a really bad mamma. luckily another heifer took him in, but now i am certain he has cocci and isn't growing as much as he should be.

I have bottle feeding arranged, and were gonna round him up in the morning, 
but what is cow corid dosage?

I have tolt, but not nearly enough for a cow. the vet is running a fecal. he'll get scour bolus as well and ill make sure he has fluids.

If hes anemic ill do red cell. whats the dosage for that on cows as well.

if i have anymore questions ill ask in morning. Thank yall! @Sfgwife ?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

http://www.corid.com/DrenchTreatment.html
is this right? for the liquid

and for red cell everybody is saying go for horse dosage? correct?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Sylvester the calf has a really bad mamma. luckily another heifer took him in, but now i am certain he has cocci and isn't growing as much as he should be.
> 
> I have bottle feeding arranged, and were gonna round him up in the morning,
> but what is cow corid dosage?
> ...


Since the vet is involved as the vet. . I do not know the cattle dosages. The vet should be able to tell you if the calf does have a bad cocci load from the fecal. I would also ask about ecoli. The scour halt is really only for ecoli based bacteria and not cocci. So it may not stop the scouring if it is cocci.

Also... are you sure the calf is nursing really well? I ask this because a friend had a similar situation. His grown whiney daughter was bottling the calf but he kept slipping through the fence. Another cow did allow him to nurse when her calf would but he was not getting enough. I saw him a month later and was like wth put him up so he cannot get out and bottle him. She tried makin excuses and i told her she could be a grown up and feed this calf like it should be fed or he would go home with us that day and come back when weaned. She did it cause i was not so nice and in a week that calf looked so much better... even she and her dad made comments on how well he was growin and filling out in just a week. I say this because if he is not eating well then this could happen again for you. Stress from being hungry cause cause that immune system to be low. So your calf really needs to be well fed. If the calf is gettin the nips from behind all the time and not from the side of the cow it is probably not getting enough. That just means it is sneaking nips and not getting a good full tum because the cow has not truly accepted it as her own. If she has truly accepted it she will let it nurse when it wants to and not just when her calf nurses plus when it drinks from beside her she sees it as one of hers.

I would also do probios on the calf too. It will help it make its own immunities better. Also at a month old keep out water, hay and give it some sweet feed to nibble just like you would a goat kid. If your space allows and the calf will willinly come for a bottle let it on grass as well after the scouring has stopped. If it will not willingly come for the bottle keep it in a pen that you can catch it easily in for bottles for a bit.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That should be correct on the dose. I use the powder but the powder is correct on there so I would say the liquid would be good. You can also talk to your vet about getting some sulfa pills. Albon I believe is what they are called but don’t totally quote me it has been YEARS since I’ve used. It might be easier to use a balling gun and shove a pill down then get the corid down, then again bottle calf’s are totally trusting so you might be able to just put the corid mixture in a bottle (not with milk in it) and he might suck it down. 
I have honestly never used red cell on a cow so I’m not totally sure on that one.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

thank yall! hes not gettin much milk right now, only when the oher heifers calf is drinking he can sneak behind. 

I have a pen to put him in and im going to mix 1/2 goats milk, 1/2 whole cows milk from the store for him to drink. 
I was gonna leaveout claf manna for him but i also have a bag of goat sweet feed.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> The scour halt is really only for ecoli based bacteria and not cocci. So it may not stop the scouring if it is cocci.


ok, i either saw uterus boluses or rumen boluses at the feed store... But if they have the rumen ones i will pick those up lol!
i will definiley give probios!

So he will nurse from his mamma, but she leaves him and doesn't feed him regularly, and so he has to drink from the other mammas. She just started this about a week ago... She has started running from him, not letting him drink at all. (no mastitis either)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> thank yall! hes not gettin much milk right now, only when the oher heifers calf is drinking he can sneak behind.
> 
> I have a pen to put him in and im going to mix 1/2 goats milk, 1/2 whole cows milk from the store for him to drink.
> I was gonna leaveout claf manna for him but i also have a bag of goat sweet feed.


Oh. Dont leave out the pellet until scouring stop. Sorry i was tired and did not put that in last night. Also. Not goat feed.. calf feed. Different formulations of feed. He needs a calf specific one.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I knew not to leave pellets out yet  i was tired too lol
ok, I will pick up the sweet feed. Any specific ones you recommend from TSC? I think the feed store has its own cattle feed mix. I'll see if I can find the ingredients


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I knew not to leave pellets out yet  i was tired too lol
> ok, I will pick up the sweet feed. Any specific ones you recommend from TSC? I think the feed store has its own cattle feed mix. I'll see if I can find the ingredients


We don't use tsc for much so i do not know. Purina foods are usually good. I saw recently someone asking about tsc brand goat feed. Other were sayin it was bunk... so i dont know if i would try their calf brand. I do buy purina for one of my does from there but that is about all.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

okkkk... we caught him. his mamma was ready to kill us, this is the first time she cared about him lol! We got him a scour bolus and as much milk as he would swallow. he's drank about a gallon of water and nibbled on some hay. Also he got few pumps of probios, maybe 10 cc. 

Im going to go back out there in an hour or 2 with CoRid and some more milk.i just wanna let him calm down for a little.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I just contacted the vet. Hopefully he can get out here today. He swallowed about 1 pint of goat milk and got his first dose of CoRid. Hes staying well hydrated. hes got real runny scours.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I just contacted the vet. Hopefully he can get out here today. He swallowed about 1 pint of goat milk and got his first dose of CoRid. Hes staying well hydrated. hes got real runny scours.


Have you tried puttiin him and mama in a close space together alone? Maybe something happened to scare her and maybe putting them in close quarters will help her remember he is hers and he must eat. If you have a chute pt her in it and let him nurse. If you are bottling him... give him pedialyte only for a day or two. That might help with the scouring.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We got some electrolytes for him, and results just came back. Strongyle. Vet said not a bad load but since he wasn’t getting fed well out there he went downhill. We’re going to do valbazen 4cc per 100 lbs and give again in 2 weeks. And well finish CoRid as well


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I can’t put calf with mamma because mamma pretty much stopped making milk. She never made much in the first place. Sorry if I left that out, it’s been kind of a blur!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ok, he has been getting a little tamer! He let me walk up to him when he was laying down, but when I grabbed the halter he jumped up and about drug me lol! He's wayyy stronger than he looks! he swallowed maybe 1/2 pint this morning and ate some hay. Got him 10cc probios, along with another good 10cc down my boot LOL
and ill give him another scour pill and his corid later today. His scours are gettin a little bit of substance to them, meaning they aren't as soupy as they were. hes not fightin us like he was yesterday.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> ok, he has been getting a little tamer! He let me walk up to him when he was laying down, but when I grabbed the halter he jumped up and about drug me lol! He's wayyy stronger than he looks! he swallowed maybe 1/2 pint this morning and ate some hay. Got him 10cc probios, along with another good 10cc down my boot LOL
> and ill give him another scour pill and his corid later today. His scours are gettin a little bit of substance to them, meaning they aren't as soupy as they were. hes not fightin us like he was yesterday.


Stop the milk completely for a few days and ONLY give pedialyte to him. The milk is not helping the scours at all. If you can get a shortish leash on the halter, let him fight as you pull him toward you it might help. You wont be jerked quite so much.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Stop the milk completely for a few days and ONLY give pedialyte to him. The milk is not helping the scours at all.


OK! Ill start that in the mornin  About 3 days? He is starting to get solid normal cow turds at the end of his poops, but the beginning is still a bit liquid. He is also starting to suck which is nice!

His mamma is probably goin to the slaughter in a few weeks. She has rejected 2 calves and the first one died because she had her at night and didnt feed her... we didnt find them untill about 11:00 and she had already passed.

Hes starting to get sweet! I cant wait until his scours clear up.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> OK! Ill start that in the mornin  About 3 days? He is starting to get solid normal cow turds at the end of his poops, but the beginning is still a bit liquid. He is also starting to suck which is nice!
> 
> His mamma is probably goin to the slaughter in a few weeks. She has rejected 2 calves and the first one died because she had her at night and didnt feed her... we didnt find them untill about 11:00 and she had already passed.
> 
> Hes starting to get sweet! I cant wait until his scours clear up.


try a day and see how the poops are. Two days max at a time. Yea she would be burger. First calf ok i get it. Second nope.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> try a day and see how the poops are


I have this stuff 
https://www.statelinetack.com/item/...tfpyBrW4AhdUY_EhzXZXWv9rGCwB3FEUaAlUkEALw_wcB



Sfgwife said:


> Yea she would be burger. First calf ok i get it. Second nope.


yeah, she is too worried about getting herself fed that taking care of the calf. That's too bad though, she is real pretty. She's a Full blood Aberdeen Angus, and Sylvester is too. We got rid of his dad because he took 3 YEARS to finally get some calves on the ground, but this year he had 4... and he loves to tear down the fence to fight the neighbors bull 
I dont know what were gonna do with silver, maybe well steer him, but if he fills out we might use him as bull, because the one we have right now is super aggressive. he was a bottle baby as well, but not ours and the owner let him do whatever, and the playin turned aggressive. So hell prolly go to the freezer as well :/


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I have this stuff
> https://www.statelinetack.com/item/re-sorb-oral-hydration-calf-electrolyte/E019151 001/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhIP6BRCMARIsALu9LfmY47feFjbL8RZEonDigiFtfpyBrW4AhdUY_EhzXZXWv9rGCwB3FEUaAlUkEALw_wcB
> 
> yeah, she is too worried about getting herself fed that taking care of the calf. That's too bad though, she is real pretty. She's a Full blood Aberdeen Angus, and Sylvester is too. We got rid of his dad because he took 3 YEARS to finally get some calves on the ground, but this year he had 4... and he loves to tear down the fence to fight the neighbors bull
> I dont know what were gonna do with silver, maybe well steer him, but if he fills out we might use him as bull, because the one we have right now is super aggressive. he was a bottle baby as well, but not ours and the owner let him do whatever, and the playin turned aggressive. So hell prolly go to the freezer as well :/


The resorb is supposed to be good stuff.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i would guess yes, but does the electrolytes need to be warmed up like a bottle?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> i would guess yes, but does the electrolytes need to be warmed up like a bottle?


I do.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ok thanks! he took about 1/2 pint this morning, but were about to back out there. Hes eating grass like crazy


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

He is NOT having the electrolyte water... :/ its not too hot or cold, about 100-105 degrees but he is spitting it out and trying to get the nipple out of his mouth... We got him to drink another pint or so, but he spits so much out. Should I go back to milk this evening? or will that just make his scours worse? The scour boluses seem to be helping real well! Plus the probios


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

also, he is kina brown, ill show yall some pictures, so he needs copper. i only have goat copper boluses, but i was wondering if i could give him like 4 2gs (8g)? Just to help with the worms, but his gum color has jumped up a step since the first day!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Umm this is in his poop... is this dead worms? I am very worried. He seems to be doing better but I don't know what that is


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@Jessica84 @Sfgwife


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

The most he’s drank in one day is 3/4 quart... I tried to get the mobile vet To come out the day we caught him but he’s out of town. I’m thinking I may have to load him up and take him somewhere because that poop situation worries me... I’ll try not to post here anymore until someone answers so I’m not bothering y’all

*edit: could I syringe feed him? all he does is bite down on the nipple, so we have to squeeze it in his mouth until his mouth gets so full he swallows. How do yall get them to take the bottle?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok absolutely disgusting I know, but can you stand putting gloves on and seeing exactly what that chunk is, unless my eyes are off and that is not a chunk of fleshy something. Maybe he ate something and it finally passed and upset his stomach and that is the nasty blood your seeing. Possibly it could be he is straining so much it’s causing blood because of the scours, or he might have some kind of bacterial issue going on, which as we know very possibly might be causing the scours. 
How old is this calf?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> How old is this calf?


thank you for answering
June 14th is his B day.. So 3 months... I have no idea why i put one month old in the title LOL The heat must have been getting to me!



Jessica84 said:


> but can you stand putting gloves on and seeing exactly what that chunk is


yes absolutely i will. I will have pictures up soon!



Jessica84 said:


> he might have some kind of bacterial issue going on, which as we know very possibly might be causing the scours.


thats kind of what I was thinking... What would i do for that? Or should i just take him to the vet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I absolutely would not tell you not to go to a vet, but if it was me and he wasn’t acting like he was dying now I would be grabbing my bottle of neomycin. I’ve had very good luck with treating calf’s, especially older calf’s like him since usually the bacteria is salmonella (and I do mean USUALLY not ALWAYS). But on the down side for you the vet may have something better to give. 
Ok I’m going to go back and read what you’ve been doing milk wise with him


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok question for you. The milk you have been feeding, has it always been goat milk, like from a milk, or are you by any chance feeding replacer, specifically dumor? I’m asking because I fed dumor and one year I had lost some kids to it and their little house was covered in kinda fleshy nasty blood like this. So if you are stop giving it. I had given it for years and it was just one bad bag that cost me 5 lives. The 6th one who was on strike being a bottle kid did survive though, it just took a bit to flush it all out of him


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Feeding goat milk from my does... like fresh from the udder and it heated back up maybe once a day for the middle of the day feeding.

Ok I dissected it, and when I tell you I gagged lol. I'm not a squeamish person either it's just nasty. It reminded me of placenta


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Neomycin is the stuff you put in water right? Comes in a brown bottle? I’ve heard of it but I don’t have any. 

There’s supposed to be a hurricane comin in the coast and we’re gonna get some of the backlash from it so I’ll see what I can do vet wise... I wish my mobile vet was in town  seems like when you need them the most they can’t get out


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> View attachment 187127


What does he have in him other than angus? Hope is not full angus and she is reds and browns like your guy.

The poop. Hmmm i have NO idea! But it does not look like he is really not scouring badly. Just the nasty in there. Jessica could very well be right in that he is raw up inside. Poor lil guy.

You said he is eating a lot of grass.... was he eating this much grass brfore he started scouring? If not that could be the problem in itself. . You can see if he will drink gatorade. Our friends calf that was dehydrated liked the fruit punch and orange but would fight like yours for the plain stuff. See if he might drink it from a bowl too. It could be that only his milk is supposed to be in the bottle. But yes you can syringe it in him.

Can you send a pic to your mobile vet? Mine will answer me that way too.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

He was eating grass in the pasture like crazy! 

he should be full Aberdeen Angus... hjs mom and dad are both completely black, but she does get kinda red in the winter 

Ok so I will pick it skme Gatorade powder in the morning to add to his water. If he doesn’t take that I’ll syringe it but he is staying hydrated. He will pee for like 2 minutes at a time. 

Sorry for all the spelling g mistakes I’m on my phone


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok good! No plastic or twine or anything like that. I agree with Sfwife, blowing the picture up it doesn’t look like he really has the scours and if he is eating green grass it’s going to make him a little loose, and for a cow that’s not bad. In the spring time here we don’t dare step near the cows back sides lol
So was that thing hard? It looks pretty hard. I think that ball was probably blocking him up a bit. Maybe his rumen was off, it might have been the goat milk, it’s a bit more Rich then cows and I know a lot of people who water it down. I don’t but it may not have totally agreed with him, or it sat in there too long and got a little hard and it probably wasn’t fun to pass. This is your boy and your call but I think I would just keep a eye on him. He’s eating, drinking, from the picture he’s not hunched or has dull moment yes. Everything except for that is showing a nice healthy calf. 
The brown I see that a lot in the calf’s. We raise black angus and they are absolutely healthy and usually when they shed that baby hair they are nice and jet black. 
And I’m playing catch up lol so the milk. I’m happy to see you didn’t make fun of my lack of sleep reply :hide: yes milk from a goat not from milk. Man I botched that one lol a lot of people wean bottle calf’s at 3 months old. I usually don’t except for one turd that was down right rude, and he grew the same as the ones that I normally feed for 5-6 months. So don’t totally kill yourself getting milk down him. If it is a absolute joke go just get him the calf manna and good grain and feed him well. Another thing you can try is putting the milk in a bucket and hang it in the fence where he is able to put his head in but can’t poop in it. If he is drinking water like a pro, it will probably be pretty easy to get him to drink out of a bucket. That rude turd loved his bucket way more then his bottles.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> So was that thing hard? It looks pretty hard.


no, it was very much like placenta. Which was why I was worried! It doesnt seem like something that should be coming out of him!



Jessica84 said:


> I'm happy to see you didn't make fun of my lack of sleep reply :hide:


Oh goodness no! I was worried out of my mind! I was so grateful you replied! It definitley calmed me down!



Jessica84 said:


> I think I would just keep a eye on him.


Ok, I will. I really didn't want to transport him to the vet. All the stress on him already, plus the storms, I wasn't looking forward.



Jessica84 said:


> The brown I see that a lot in the calf's. We raise black angus and they are absolutely healthy and usually when they shed that baby hair they are nice and jet black.


So do I, I was just wondering if it was a copper thing and I could give him a bolus to help with his worms.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Can you send a pic to your mobile vet? Mine will answer me that way too.


yes, but mine is on vacation and i feel kinda bad for bugging him when hes trying to spend time with his family lol! I know it can be hard for vets to not take their work home with them. so i will try and leave him alone until he gets back home 

I have another good vet I've been talkin to, but he is closed on Sundays. o


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> In the spring time here we don't dare step near the cows back sides lol


Hahaaha yup!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I am so proud of him!! He took this mornings bottle without me having to shove it in his mouth!! And she sucked it!! He drank about half of it then unlatched and went to eat hay!! He’s gotten nicer for sure! He seems to trust me now!! He will walk right up to me!! I’m about to go back out and feed him!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is awesome! How is his #2 going?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Pretty good!! It is ploppy enough to pick up with a poop scoop but some of it is still a bit too soft. I can tell it is a bit raw back there when he goes poo though, poor baby. 
He is grabbbng the nipple and sucking now!!! But the catch is that I have to hold his head up or all he will do is play with it LOL! He is also drinking Gatorade by the gallons and regular water by the gallons. He is voluntarily taking about half of the bottle per day, and he doent act hungry so I let his have what he wants. 

he does cough after his bottle sometimes, but my guess is that he aspirated some?? 
He love probios as well! 

oh! And today was his last day of CoRid!!!!! Yayyyy! He gets valbazen again on the 4th I believe I’ll check again though


Thank y’all for all of your help! I am so blessed to have y’all, really.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

When he poops he seems to strain to get it all out, even though there is little to nothing left to get out. It seems to tire him out too. Here is a picture








He's been straining for maybe 2 days and today he doesn't seem to want much of anything g to eat. He usually eats 1000 ml of milk a day but this morning he barely wanted anything. I offered him alfalfa which he loves, he barely ate that, and I think it was the grain. I thought his scours were solid enough to start grain yesterday but now I think I threw all of the work in the garbage. So I gave him another scour bolus since his poops used to be firmer than what the picture is and I need to go pick up more probios


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We just took him to the vet. Poor guy has a 106 fever! Dr said he’s prolly a bit overheated from being in trailer so more like 104. Pastruella pnemonia is what it is. If y’all saw before he has a slight cough and some boogers after he drank. Vet said he’s in great condition and he’s not worried about his dying. He handled a fever better than most calves is what he said. 

he said keep him on milk and get him on calf manna and a calf starter grain. 
He gave banamine for fever Naxcel and exenel which I’ve never heard of this before but he said they would work. I trust him hes a great vet! 
Hope he gets to feeling better soon, poor dude


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you took him to the vet. Why both Naxcel and Excenel? They are both the same thing. Naxcel has to be mixed with water and used within 7 days. Excenel can be stored in the cupboard and has a long shelf life.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds like he has a good hooommaaannn mamma to take care of him. I am glad the vet could help. Hope the booger feels better soon.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

No idea about the drug choices but he said they work really good on calves. Took his temp it went down to 103.5 but since it was 102 outside I am happy with that temp. Way better than 106.
He drank more milk and started eating again thank god! Vet said less alfalfa, we need to watch out for stomach ulcers. Also baking soda in bottle which I’ve been doing. 
He also got sprayed down with the hose which he loved, and hopefully that helped cool his temp as well. I have the mobile vet ready to call if I need to, which hopefully I don’t, he seemed almost back to his old self when I finished his bottle. Hopefully he will start feeling better in the morning. 

He’s gettin pretty good on the halter so I’ve been lettin him graze as well.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok! This morning he seems to be back to his old self! Drank a bunch of milk to make up for not eating yesterday morning. He also ate all his grain and was looking for more. temp is 101.5 this morning and he's drank 2 gallons of water/Gatorade since last night. He's eating hay as well. When the folks get back from town, I will put him on the halter to eat some grass and clean his pen while he's eating. I will keep a super close eye on him for a few days, and make sure his fever doesn't jump back up. I will freeze some cool-whip containers with ice and plop those in his water as well. And hose him down when it gets super hot, around 12:00 -2:00. 

he is kinda lonely. Whenever he hears our cows or the neighbor's cows moo, he will moo back. I was thinking about getting him a buddy from the auction barn, but I don't think I have room in the barn for another calf. We were gonna put him in one of the front, smaller pastures, but we think he will go through the fence to get with the other cows, so we are gonna have to figure something out until he is weaned.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah. Calves need the company they woulda had with momma. Do you think another bottle buddy will be good?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Do you think another bottle buddy will be good?


i would if i had the room


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> i would if i had the room


He can be very happy with the goats too. . Our Hope only had cows since dec last year.. she was almost a year old before we got another cow friend.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ok, we aren't doing well at all now  
The vet came out last night because his fever was up, so he got some Banamine and some Nuflor for his boogers. This morning we went out, he can barely get up and he's showing neurological symptoms, weak hind legs, staggering etc. So vet came back out and got fecal, we tubed him some electrolytes, and he seems stronger after that. He will call back with results and will be back with some medications in a bit. After we tubed he wanted to eat alfalfa and grass, so that's what we are letting him have. he said we will hold off on milk because it can be harder to digest and since we don't know what the problem is yet, we don't want to mess anything up. at least more than it already is. I'm heartbroken for the little guy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor little guy.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> ok, we aren't doing well at all now
> The vet came out last night because his fever was up, so he got some Banamine and some Nuflor for his boogers. This morning we went out, he can barely get up and he's showing neurological symptoms, weak hind legs, staggering etc. So vet came back out and got fecal, we tubed him some electrolytes, and he seems stronger after that. He will call back with results and will be back with some medications in a bit. After we tubed he wanted to eat alfalfa and grass, so that's what we are letting him have. he said we will hold off on milk because it can be harder to digest and since we don't know what the problem is yet, we don't want to mess anything up. at least more than it already is. I'm heartbroken for the little guy


Awwww dangit!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We really don't think he is gonna make it  poor dude. The heat plus the stress of being moved away from the herd and diet change all worked against him. *Sigh* It is so frustrating. I think the vet is coming out again to try one last thing, but if it dont work, i think we will have to say goodbye


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

What could have happened? Even the vet is stumped. I honestly think its the 106-degree temperatures, but its never happened before.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok, so some good news, we went out this morning and he was up and eating hay. He's still grinding his teeth, but he seems stronger than he was yesterday, and not dragging his back feet. Don't get me wrong, he is still weak, but hopefully, we're on the right track. It's just this heat is so hard on them.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ok, so some good news, we went out this morning and he was up and eating hay. He's still grinding his teeth, but he seems stronger than he was yesterday, and not dragging his back feet. Don't get me wrong, he is still weak, but hopefully, we're on the right track. It's just this heat is so hard on them.


Can you put a fan on him? Or bring him in the house?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

He has a fan on him. His temp is 103, and the fluid is breaking up in his lungs. You can hear it. I will try and get another nuflor shot to help break it up. We’ll see I guess. He’s gotten a lot stronger since yesterday.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> He has a fan on him. His temp is 103, and the fluid is breaking up in his lungs. You can hear it. I will try and get another nuflor shot to help break it up. We'll see I guess. He's gotten a lot stronger since yesterday.


What about some dex too?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Vet is coming later to give us more banamine and nuflor and Dex 
He is definitely stronger, he try’s to bolt when he gets a shot, and we can barely hold onto him! And he’s been eating the crap outta grass! That’s really all he wants is grass and alfalfa and yesterday he drank over 2 quarts of milk!! Vet said not to give that much again, since he isn’t used to it, but he said it’s fine because he needed the protien! That’s the most he’s ever eaten! 

We have been also giving b complex paste along with b shots, but he’s been getting paste 5 ish times daily and only one shot because he’s been getting enough of those. 
We also found this stuff called Thera calf and it has animal plasma in it and 18 % protien. The day we thought we were gonna lose him, we tubed that, came out in the morning expecting him to be him to be gone, and he got up and greeted us. So we’ve been tubing 1 quart of that daily and 1/2 -1 quart resorb, he drinks gatorade himself and water, and he gets about 1 pint of milk throughout the day. 

So... seeing that the plasma helped him, I was kinda thinking maybe his problem is a low red cell count? I will talk to the vet about it later today, and well think about getting him started on red cell/iron injections. But his gum color has improved greatly since when we first got him.

my very first thought was brain damage from the high temp from the day before. But I think that’s Been ruled out since he’s improving.

Then I thought reaction to nuflor, but vet said it’s rare and he would bE having seizures etc. then I thought Meningeal worm but vet did fecal and it was clean and he sent one to ATM and since he was a student there the lab got it done when he dropped it off and it was negative. 
So we’re still kinda shooting in the dark and just going one day at a time. Trying to keep him hydrated and giving him whatever he wants to eat. I might try some melon this evening since I read that they really like it. 
His does grind his teeth sometimes :/ but the banamine helped that a lot. 
I’m on my phone so I’m sorry if there are spelling mistakes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing better. You can't find Meningeal Worm in a fecal. Plus it has a 60 day incubation period.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I thought they did a special fecal for it?? He sent it to the college. Is it a blood test? 
Vet couldn’t get out tonight. He got called out an an emergency so he should be coming tomorrow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as I knew, you could only confirm Meningeal Worm by spinal tap. Maybe he is looking for something else like giardia.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly it just sounds like a bad case or pneumonia to me. Everything you are listing off is what I see when we have a calf that comes down with pneumonia. Pneumonia is rough! It’s hard to breath and it just physically hurts to live. Just keep doing what your doing and don’t give up hope! We have had calf’s that I have written off as dead but the nuflor is really a awesome drug and has pulled them out.
I’m sure it was that 106 day that was the start of it. It’s funny (not really but you know) we always seem to think winter and pneumonia go hand in hand but it’s usually the summer that’s the jerk of the season when it comes to pneumonia. 
But you are doing a great job with him! Keep it up. Fluids are so very important right now, which you are covering, so I personally would just keep doing what your doing. My fingers are crossed for the little guy.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

thanks yall! We had a new calf born today! Sylvester is doing pretty good as well! Me and him played out in the rain yesterday, but he is still weak/ depressed. Poor guy  
We were going to give him another shot of nuflor today because his eye boogers, but the vet gave us one of these needles that pops on, not luer lock, and it wasn't on all the way, so when I plunged down it went everywhere except for in him, including in my eye, which burned, so he didnt get that. I hate those kinds of needles with a passion for that exact reason. I ALWAYS have problems with them!

Anyways, i think he is getting better!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok its been a very long time since i last updated, but on Spetember 5th, the day after his last Valbazen deworming, he was doing very well, but he was just.. Depressed. Nothing else was wrong with him. He hadnt had a fever for atleast 3-4 days, his poop was good, he was eating really well, finally starting to eat a whole bottle . But he layed around and slept all day. Mooed for his herd mates, so we figured if he wasnt going to make it, at least let him go out in the sunshine and out in the grass like he should be. 

so we put him, his mamma, the new baby and his mom, and another mom whos calf needed weaned, with him in a little pasture (plenty big for all of them, but small enough for us to keep an easy eye on silver.) And I am VERY happy to say, Sylvester is back to a bouncy, running, happy calf!! He drinks from his mamma, and the other mamma (the one with out the baby) lets him drink from her to relieve some pressure. I am trying to give him calf manna and sweet feed everyday, but he is starting to get not as tame, which make me kinda sad, but at least he is happy!! Its a little bit of bitter, lotta bit of sweet LOL! 

Thank you guys for all of the help!!! I love yall!:squish:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awwww. The birdie is leaving the nest. Its all part of the circle of life. He will become a real part of a herd and he has you to thank for all your love. Its bitter sweet but remember it could easily have turned the other way.
A big hug for you and what you did for him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ok its been a very long time since i last updated, but on Spetember 5th, the day after his last Valbazen deworming, he was doing very well, but he was just.. Depressed. Nothing else was wrong with him. He hadnt had a fever for atleast 3-4 days, his poop was good, he was eating really well, finally starting to eat a whole bottle . But he layed around and slept all day. Mooed for his herd mates, so we figured if he wasnt going to make it, at least let him go out in the sunshine and out in the grass like he should be.
> 
> so we put him, his mamma, the new baby and his mom, and another mom whos calf needed weaned, with him in a little pasture (plenty big for all of them, but small enough for us to keep an easy eye on silver.) And I am VERY happy to say, Sylvester is back to a bouncy, running, happy calf!! He drinks from his mamma, and the other mamma (the one with out the baby) lets him drink from her to relieve some pressure. I am trying to give him calf manna and sweet feed everyday, but he is starting to get not as tame, which make me kinda sad, but at least he is happy!! Its a little bit of bitter, lotta bit of sweet LOL!
> 
> Thank you guys for all of the help!!! I love yall!:squish:


Awwwww that is wonderful! I remember the day that i took Hope's halter off of her. We were letting them all out in the newly fenced big pasture. My eyes leaked! But then they leaked more for the joy that all of the cows had at the same time. All those tails went out and ear back and they RAN and ran and ran and bellowed and it was amazing! Hope is still my baby girl and comes when called again.... for a lil bit there she was havin no part of the humans lol... but now she loves her some rubs and scratches again. It is wonderful! So maybe he will remember you. .


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Please post another picture?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Please post another picture?


Sure! Let me get my phone!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

here is little man!! He still a skinny lil guy, but he's so much happier!! And he is definitely gaining weight!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------

